

SIGBOVIK 2015 Proceedings [pdf] - blackstache
http://sigbovik.org/2015/proceedings.pdf

======
recondite
Haha, I love it.

There was a SIGBOVIK submission a couple years ago that looked at byte
patterns within video game RAM (specifically NES) to automate the playing of.
Pretty entertaining stuff.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOCurBYI_gY)

